# How to get a drivers license living in the UK?



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to go about getting my drivers license if I'm living on my spouse visa. Thanks!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You can drive on your license up to a year and thereafter have to resit the test...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have a US licence you can drive on that for 12 months. You can apply for a provisional licence after you have been in the UK for 6 months. In order to get a full licence you must pass a theory and driving test.

https://www.gov.uk/apply-first-provisional-driving-licence
https://www.gov.uk/driving-theory-test
https://www.gov.uk/practical-driving-test-for-cars


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

Ok so can I just drive on my US license as long as the vehicle is insured?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

For up to 12 months.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Minniem said:


> Ok so can I just drive on my US license as long as the vehicle is insured?


Insurance is a bit different compared to the US. A lot of policies will only cover certain drivers. So you'll probably need to be added to the policy of any car you plan to drive.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And insurance is sky high (and only a few insurers will offer cover) if you don't have UK licence and/or no or little UK driving experience.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Do companies in the UK allow "permissive drivers"? I'm not talking about in place of being insured when you are a resident and part of a couple. But for example, I will be visiting for a few months, then coming back to the US while we finish the visa process.

While in NZ recently, we were allowed as permissive drivers on the car of a family member, for no charge.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

salix said:


> Do companies in the UK allow "permissive drivers"? I'm not talking about in place of being insured when you are a resident and part of a couple. But for example, I will be visiting for a few months, then coming back to the US while we finish the visa process.
> 
> While in NZ recently, we were allowed as permissive drivers on the car of a family member, for no charge.


Pretty sure the answer is no. We're looking at buying my in-law's car when they replace it. I haven't even been able to test drive it because I'm not on their insurance. They will need to temporarily add me. My husband is the primary driver on our car, so our insurance covers his occasional driving of other cars. Since I'm a secondary (or named) driver, I'm not included on that. It's really odd to me because it's so different from the US.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's hard to get added to an existing insurance cover... in order for me to be added to my Mother in Law's policy (on which I drive _maybe_ a sum total of less than three weeks out of the year), I had to submit a copy of my Canadian driving abstract and a copy of the front and back of my UK driving permit plus the paper counterpart. 

They (her insurance underwriter) originally weren't going to allow me to be added because I had no UK driving experience.. we argued that the DVLA has no problems issuing "automatic only" licenses to Canadian drivers sight unseen and the copy of the abstract that the government of the province of BC supplied shows I have a 20+ year driving history and a clean (points and insurance claims free) record going back 5 years, so it could be reasonably assumed that I am a safe driver (unlike in other locations, the government of BC owns the monopoly on both issuing driving licenses and providing basic insurance cover and one _must_ take out cover with them in order to license a car/truck/motorcycle/boat/w.h.y. ... excess cover with them is optional and the the market is wide open as far as that is concerned) ... the underwriters eventually relented and I'm now on my MiL's cover (can't remember what the premium is but it was <£100 for the year).


----------



## Cael (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if this helps, but I got added to my husband's insurance really easily, no problems. I have more than 10 years' driving experience, although I'm from Malaysia where the accident rate is quite high and there's a general disregard for driving rules  I believe it was an additional £20, too...


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

Hi thanks for the replies. I will start taking lessons right now then.

In order to apply for my provisional license do I need anything such as national insurance number?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, but you must send your original passport to Swansea. No other options.


----------



## cls (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for starting and continuing this useful thread.

How difficult and thorough is the driving test in the UK? If you can drive stick already do you need to go to a driving school to get the license? I am only asking as I dont know what standards they would expect and if its generally expected that people apply after going through a formal driving program.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you definitely need to get some lessons, as there is a precise requirement and driving instructor knows all about it.


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

My fiancee has already bought a car for me so he called his insurance to check on coverage. As I was originally coming for a few months as a visitor, they said I could be added for 3 months out of the year. Then after we are married can be added on permanently. I can't remember how much it was for. But they didnt act like it was a big deal. 
Also I have plans to get driving lessons. Do I HAVE to be a provisional driver first or can I go ahead and take the tests before the end of the 12 months and be a regular driver? I am only taking the test for an automatic. No intentions of driving on the motorway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Putting another driver on insurance varies with insurers. Some allow it, some don't and some charge a huge amount depending on underwriting criteria (insurance risk).
You can take lessons just with your US license (but ask driving instructor as some insist on provisional licence being held) but to take the tests, you must have UK provisional licence, which you can apply after 6 months in UK for £50. Even with your provisional licence, in the first 12 months you are exempt from learner drive restrictions like no motorway, displaying L plates and having a full licence holder in the car.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Putting another driver on insurance varies with insurers. Some allow it, some don't and some charge a huge amount depending on underwriting criteria (insurance risk).
> You can take lessons just with your US license (but ask driving instructor as some insist on provisional licence being held) but to take the tests, you must have UK provisional licence, which you can apply after 6 months in UK for £50. Even with your provisional licence, in the first 12 months you are exempt from learner drive restrictions like no motorway, displaying L plates and having a full licence holder in the car.


If anyone has experience with insurance rates based on these, or has gotten various quotes, I'd be interested to know. I would like to get my licence in the smoothest way possible but didn't realise insurance was so varied as far as rates. I have driven in the UK for 6 months previously and for 12 years in the US. I guess maybe they won't care about the US experience, it sounds like? It's funny that you can drive around London every day for 6 months without a single problem or accident and they think you won't be able to handle it  I guess it's about proving it really. I get it. And of course, probably lots of people really _can't_ handle it. Anyway I'd like to hear people's experiences with insurance. I thought America had expensive car insurance rates...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

cls said:


> Thanks for starting and continuing this useful thread.
> 
> How difficult and thorough is the driving test in the UK? If you can drive stick already do you need to go to a driving school to get the license? I am only asking as I dont know what standards they would expect and if its generally expected that people apply after going through a formal driving program.


I'd recommend taking a few lessons before your road test, as you should have some idea as to what UK roads are like before being tossed (literally and figuratively) into the hot seat. I've had 25+ years driving experience (both stick and automatic transmission) in North America (ie wide roads) and about two years experience with right hand driving in the Caribbean (_narrow_ roads with lots of traffic) and I still had a bit of a learning curve trying to get used to driving my mother in law's car the first time I drove in the UK last Christmas.

I've driven MiL's car more since then and feel confident behind the wheel but, at the time, I kind of wished I had a few refresher lessons originally, just to get used to UK roads.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

chiefteaofficer said:


> If anyone has experience with insurance rates based on these, or has gotten various quotes, I'd be interested to know. I would like to get my licence in the smoothest way possible but didn't realise insurance was so varied as far as rates. I have driven in the UK for 6 months previously and for 12 years in the US. I guess maybe they won't care about the US experience, it sounds like? It's funny that you can drive around London every day for 6 months without a single problem or accident and they think you won't be able to handle it  I guess it's about proving it really. I get it. And of course, probably lots of people really can't handle it. Anyway I'd like to hear people's experiences with insurance. I thought America had expensive car insurance rates...



I did a comparison website and at the time ended up using diamond. I used them while still driving on my US license. They even took my NCB from the states which gave a bit of a discount. After I passed my test and switched to UK license my insurance went up with them, so I again did another comparison site and switched to budget which was much cheaper. 

There aren't many insurance companies that take on US license, the cheapest I paid was just under £2k annually and that was with 9+ year NCB. 

Since driving on my UK license for a year now, the price of insurance has dropped by half for me which is getting better. Ever year it's time to renew I still go to the comparison website to see if I can get a cheaper deal.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As for insurance, you find most insurers won't even quote you as falling outside their underwriting criteria - i.e. too risky. Three companies that are known to be competitive though far from cheap are Direct Line, Aviva and Swinton. Don't use online quotation engine (as you fall outside their assumed conditions) but phone them. A few even honour US no claims discount, but most don't - only UK or EU driving record. If you get anything under £1,000 a year for a modest car (Group 1-3), you've done well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Diamond, Elephant, Admiral and Bell are all under the Admiral Group, known to take on more riskier drivers like young people (under 25), those with driving convictions and foreign licence holders.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We started with admiral the first year but then they wanted to jack the rates up when we got our uk licences even though they said it would go down. We switched to aviva after the first year. It was still high but the best we found.

We have to get your provisional licence first. They won't allow you to book theory test without it and they won't let you book practical test until you have successfully passed the theory test.

I took about 10 hours driving lessons and did fine with that. I posted a detailed thread about my personal experience in getting a uk licence here. You can check my history to read it.


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

Do I still need to apply for a provisional license in the UK if I want to take the theory and practical test? Or can I just go take the theory and practical test because I already have a drivers license in the US


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

You have to apply for provisional license first. When you try to book the theory test online it asks for your provisional driving license number. In order to book the practical test you have to put your provisional driving license number plus the code for passing the theory test. As soon as you pass the practical test they ask you if you want to give them your provisional license and automatically send the full license which I did because I could still drive on my USA license.
When we booked theory test the closest testing dates were only a week away but trying to book the practical test I had to search various locations to find the soonest one and it was at least 6 weeks away.
You can drive on your USA license for a year and you can apply for provisional after 6 months of residing in uk. Since it takes at least 2 months in my experience to get all the tests booked it's a good idea to apply for your provisional as soon as you are able.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot to add it took about a month to get the provisional license in the mail and I used expedited shipping both ways. You can apply online but the. You have to ship your pictures, signed application and passport in the post to Swansea.


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

lovestravel said:


> I forgot to add it took about a month to get the provisional license in the mail and I used expedited shipping both ways. You can apply online but the. You have to ship your pictures, signed application and passport in the post to Swansea.


Thanks for your reply.

On the gov.uk apply for provisional license it doesn't say you need to wait 6 months. It just says to be a resident of Great Britain.
https://www.gov.uk/apply-first-provisional-driving-licence#before-you-start

Also, do you also need a form signed from someone that's known you for like 2 years or longer for example like a teacher, doctor because I've read that online, but I don't know if I have to get that signed or not.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Unless they changed it, yes you have to wait 6 months after arriving in the uk to apply for provisional license.
And yes, you have to get someone who knows you to sign the back of your picture and the form stating the picture you submitted is a picture of you. We just had a neighbour sign both of ours.


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

I actually emailed the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency and they said as long as the visa is issued for more than 6 months then I'm legible to apply for the provisional license. I don't need to wait 6 months after arriving in the UK in order to apply for one. Hope this helps others.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not really sure that is correct. Your visa is technically not activated until you arrive. I think the point of waiting for six months after arrived is you have time to get used to driving on the uk roads. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Minniem said:


> I actually emailed the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency and they said as long as the visa is issued for more than 6 months then I'm legible to apply for the provisional license. I don't need to wait 6 months after arriving in the UK in order to apply for one. Hope this helps others.


Lovestravel is correct. You can't apply for a provisional until you've been in the country for 185 days which is roughly 6 months. When you get the forum to fill it out, it will be on the forum. I've already done this, you can try but you won't get far. They'll see your stamped visa as they need this to prove you'll be a UK resident and know you haven't been here long enough.


----------



## broadstone (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you have to surrender your US drivers license?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

You do not have to surrender your USA drivers license because it is not an exchangeable license. Since you have to take all new tests. You send in your passport for identification though. I still use my USA drivers license when renting cars in the USA because the rates are much lower.

I posted my detailed account of getting my uk license on the forum. You can search my profile for threads started to find it.


----------

